# PowerBoook G4 12" disque dur à changer



## dondog (1 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
le dd est mort et bon à changer... sur un PowerBoook G4 12" alu.

Quelques questions :
Quelle marque pour le nouveau ? Où en trouver un ?
Quelle capacité, je veux dire y a-t-il une capacité maxi à ne pas dépasser ?
Quelles précautions prendre lors de la manip'  ?

Merci


----------



## christophe2312 (1 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour ,
Regarde sur macway
Maxi en ide 2,5 (500G au dessus je pense pas que cela existe  , prend un 7200TRS avec de la mémoire cache de 16 si c est possible)

retirer la batterie bien sur lors du montage 
éviter l électricité statique qui pourrai endommage le cm 
bien repérer les vis et emplacement lors du démontage et remontage


----------



## dondog (1 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour christophe2312, merci de ta réponse.
Chez macway, il n'est proposé que deux modèles pour powerbook : un samsung et un western digital, tous les deux en 5400t, 8 Mo interne. Seule la capacité change. 

Est-ce que les dd proposés pour macbook sont installables sur un powerbook ? Parce que là effectivement le choix est plus étendu.


J'ai trouvé, juste après mon message ici, la page sur ifixit et ça a l'air plutôt abordable en prenant son temps.
http://www.ifixit.com/Device/PowerBook_G4_Aluminum_12%22_1-1.5_GHz


----------



## christophe2312 (1 Novembre 2010)

les dd macbook sont en sata et le powerbook en ide donc impossible 
les deux dd macway iront  parfaitement
( je pensais qu il y avait des dd plus important et a 7200trs , une erreur de ma part , desolé)

parfait ifixe pour le demontage


----------



## dondog (1 Novembre 2010)

Oui c'est bien ce que je me disais...

en tout cas merci pour tes réponses


----------



## Mac3160 (1 Novembre 2010)

dondog a dit:


> Bonjour,
> le dd est mort et bon à changer... sur un PowerBoook G4 12" alu.
> 
> Quelques questions :
> ...



bonsoir

J'ai changé plusieurs DD en suivant toujours cette chronologie. Petite suggestion un coup de TIPEX aide à bien répérer où remettre les vis.

DEMONTAGE


----------



## Invité (1 Novembre 2010)

Perso, je colle les vis sur du scotch au fur et à mesure du démontage, et je reprends le scotch dans l'autre sens pour le remontage.
Pour le blindage et chaque fois que les vis ne sont pas identiques, je mesure la taille des vis avec un pied à coulisse et je note sur le blindage la longueur de la vis que je viens de retirer.


----------



## Arlequin (1 Novembre 2010)

me semble que le maxi est 250Go (à vérifier)

le plus emmerdant, amha, c'est finalement le retrait des deux touches du clavier pour accéder aux vis.

à force, elles n'apprécient que très modérément


----------



## dondog (5 Novembre 2010)

Ok merci pour vos conseils.
j'ai pris le 160Go de chez samsung.

Je devrais le recevoir d'ici quelques jours. Reste à trouver les bons outils pour le démontage.


----------

